# Rofvape Stalin E Kit 60W



## Nailedit77 (2/11/16)

Tobacco Pipe shape and easy to put on the table
Original koh gen do organic cotton and kanthal wire for pure taste
Adjustable airflow control system
3 colors LED light indicator to show battery level ( Green 100%, Blue 60% and Red 20% )

Specifications:
Product Size: 138mm*65mm*29mm
Atomizer capacity: 3ML
Battery capacity: 750mah
Max wattage: 60W
Thread: 510

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/11/16)

Now that is SEXY!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (2/11/16)

I just want to say that Rofvape is a good name for the Saffie market. Ex-Recces will be buying this by the score. Rof en onbeskof as Tolla liked to remind us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (2/11/16)

Looks amazing but 60w on a 750mah battery, I don't know hey sounds like frustration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/16)

FT has them on preorder for $30, not a bad price for a fun little conversation piece


----------

